# Canon RF 85mm f1.2 review by Fro



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Viggo (Jul 6, 2019)

Sweeet, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ethanz (Jul 6, 2019)

As if Viggo needed anymore encouragement for buying it. 

Good review Jared and nice shots. @FroKnowsPhoto It really is an amazing lens. Seems like you were really able to nail the focus with the touch screen.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 6, 2019)

When eye-af actually engages on the R and RP with this lens it nails it. But 8 times out of 10 face detect fails when someone is wearing strong glasses. MF + 10x magnify works wonders in that case, I haven't tried to use touch-and-drag AF for this yet.

Jared mentions this in his review as well, but I like to highlight it as well: when racking focus from MFD to infinity you can feel something large and heavy inside the lens shifting. That brings a smile to my face every time!

Unfortunately I have to return it to the rental place next week


----------



## Viggo (Jul 6, 2019)

I went on a short holiday for a few days and only used the R+50 and it performed perfectly. It’s very, very good AF-wise also, so I don’t doubt for a second the 85 is just as good.

OTOH, I saw maybe 4 people with a “real camera” everyone else used their phone. That has changed dramatically the last couple of years..


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 6, 2019)

"When we start to get the pro bodies, these lenses are going to be fantastic." Yes!

Just gives some more time to save up.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 7, 2019)

Not sure whey Jared wouldn't use face detection and eye detection to even see if it worked for him. He just assumed it wouldn't work for him...how lazy. I use it all the time for weddings and portraits and I have absolutely zero issues.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 8, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> "When we start to get the pro bodies, these lenses are going to be fantastic." Yes!
> 
> Just gives some more time to save up.


Some more time?
I'd say lots more time, the offer being so mouthwatering....


----------

